
New research detects brain cell that improves learning - laurex
https://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2018-07/uu-nrd070118.php
======
golergka
> Activation of intermediate OLMa2 cells impairs object and fear-related
> memory encoding > Inhibition of intermediate OLMa2 cells enhances object
> memory encoding

Seems it's the opposite - these brain cells actually impair learning when
they're active.

~~~
mockingbirdy
> New research detects brain cell that improves learning _when impaired_

Way more fun. Instead of improving the cells it could be that we will impair
them in some way to improve our learning ability.

I see some similarities with autistic people. Usually, they're impaired and/or
had brain damages in the past. This brain damage can be considered one of the
reasons why some autistic people - aspergers - are able to learn much faster
than others (one of the reasons is the restructuring of neurons after the
accident which leads to better learning ability).

~~~
ZeroCool2u
That's a good point. "Improving" a cell, is somewhat undefined for us at this
point, at the very least subjective.

Impairing though? We can do that.

If I could flip a switch to put myself in "Learning Mode" on the fly, that
would be amazing.

~~~
rkhassen
I really like the idea about the "switch" to put oneself in "learning mode".

I wonder if we can hack this by isolating what the OLMa2 cells do (which
appears to be tied to anxiety) and using some kind of mindfulness technique to
self impair that part of the brain, the same way we can attempt to turn off
parts of our brain in meditation.

If the function of the OLMa2 cells are anxiety, my experience has been that
when I am in an anxious state, I don't learn very well - could it be as simple
as relax and then learn?

Wondering if anyone can add insight to this?

~~~
mockingbirdy
You can definitely improve your learning ability with meditation and a better
environment. This "hack" is what most upper-class families use to get ahead.

